# a/c compressor mounting



## mg8t7gn (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyonre have pictures of where all the brackets go to mount the a/c compressor on a 68 GTO? I got involved in this project heloping out a friend and cabn't figure where and how the brackets mount to the compressor and to the engine. Thanks.
Mark


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Hopefully someone with a `68 will post up some pictures for you!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If you Google '68 GTO A/C bracket pictures you will find an exploded view.

Here are some pics of my A/C unit.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Pontiac V8 '67-69 and the '70 models with the large alum front bracket are all the same. Just put a setup together to ship out last Sunday. 

Need to figure how to interface my HP scanner/copier with 1st Gen IPad, have exploded illustrations handy.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

One more try.


----------



## mg8t7gn (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures. Here's where I'm not sure what goes where. I have this bracket that mounts to the front two intake manifold studs- so what goes between this bracket and the aluminum bracket? I also have this small piece. It does fit between the two brackets, but not reall flush against both surfaces unless I tighten the bolts.

BTW, great looking engine.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The thin stamped steel bracket attached to the front studs on the intake wasn't used on the '67-69's and the '70's with the large alum front bracket. that stamped steel bracket was def used on '71's and later. 

The second pic, it appears the part is partially covered up, if you can take another picture of it, should be able to ID if it was used in a set of Pontiac V8 accessory brackets.


----------



## mg8t7gn (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Here are some more pictures of the bracket.
Mark


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Not an OEM bracket from a '67-70 or '71 and up Pontiac V8 AC bracket setup. Not an OEM bracket from the PS bracket setup for Pontiac V8. Seems to be an odd shaped piece, almost like a cutdown version of the '71+ rear PS bracket.


----------



## mg8t7gn (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for all your help in helping me resolve this. Been busy building a C7 race car, so the GTO got shuffled to the back burner. Finally got it mounted and ran into not being able to get the dipstick in. Ended up getting a new upper tube from BOP Products. 

On a different topic, where can I get a piece of a/c hose to go from the compressor muffler to the condenser. My Aeroquip distributor no longer carries it.


----------

